# Department 56 Snow Villiage



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Does anyone here collect the Dept. 56 Snow Village?

I have a few pieces. My mother in law was sorta into it a few years ago she got a few pieces well is not downsizing because they recently retired and sold thier home and are living at thier lake house all the time now and it isn't as big. Anway she gave me a few pieces so I thought I would add to it.
I am only going to be able to add a few pieces each year unless I find a great sale or something.

I have a house not sure what the name is its baby blue and looks almost just like the house we live in now; the bank; Kringles toy shop and I believe maybe a sweet shop or hot chocolate shop or something I don't really know.

I know I want to add the pink caddy cause I have been eying it for some time but I'm not sure what else. I think I want them to be meaningful somewhat as best as I can. Like we got the bank because my husband is a banker.

So anyone have pictures of thier collections they would like to share? Any tips, good places online that has great prices .... any really special pieces?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Lenox and Dept 56 are owned together now. So check Lenox outlets for discount pieces. Be careful it can be addicting as the following picture shows. 
Aimee

Hopefully the picture isn't too big.
[attachment=19945:attachment]


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I love your VILLAGE! 

I have Dickens Village and set it up this year for the first time since my mother died. I just did not have the mental energy at Christams to do it!

My niece has alwyas been facinated with New York. As a child when asked what she wanted to be when she grew up, she always answered she wanted to live in NYC. (Yes, she does now.) When she graduate from college, I started buying her Christmas in the Ciy. Retailers are getting harder to find. I ordered some on line.


I have found for my village, I can find DV pieces on ebay really cheap sometimes - cheaper in the spring and summer when people are cleaning out and/or moving!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got the Dickens Village - like 6 or 7 houses. Haven't set them up for the past few years - my house is too small for all that stuff!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know how many hundreds of pieces I have. I'm sure I have at least 100 buildings and then all the people, cars, scenery and everything else that goes with it. My collection has grown so large that if I put it out, I would have to use several rooms. Not only do I have an extensive collection, but I've purchased about 50 pieces for each of my daughters. I played around with ebay and found a lot there at discount. I also ran across a store that was going out of business, and another that had a huge discount on their pieces. I haven't bought any new pieces in about five years because I've been just not been in the mood to put it out.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

WOW thelittlepet I love your collection thanks for sharing it with me. 

I would love to see photos of some of the others also. I love looking at this stuff. HappyB you must have one huge storage space. HEHE WOW I can't even imagin having that many.

I have been looking around and I know i have to have the NOEL house hehe...I like the All Sports store. 

I would love to have something golf. Do you guys know if they make anything like that a course or a clubhouse or something. My family is big golfers.

I love the so many of the pieces they are all so adorable, the beauty salon, the town shopping, the Mcdonalds how cute is that.

I also need a church. My mil has the catholic church but she gave it to my SIL since they are Catholic also. So I need to find us a church. I would love one that resembled our "real" church. 

I know i will get addicted hehehe. I had a very extensive collection of these first edition Memory company sports santas and they were so addicting. they all got stolen ... long story... but anyway I am wanting a new addiction now LOL


----------

